# SW VA Anybody interested in caretaking farm



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm not interested in selling right now, but I am willing to work with the right people to give them a start. Life has taken me away from a farm that I love and one day I hope to return to it and retire in 30 years. 

The present caretakers are moving out soon so I thought I'd try this again.

The farm: 25 acres, Farmhouse updated and restored, Cabin on mountaintop in process of finishing, five barns, fenced 90%, good spring, small pond, river across street, small town, summer folk, near larger towns, great outdoor activities, great neighbors, fishing, hunting close by.

Need non-smoker, no drugs, little/no drinking, respectful person/couple/family.
Able to help with cabin and greenhouse a plus.


----------



## southridgeacre (Feb 5, 2008)

Can you give a few more details? It sounds like a lovely place.

-S


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

hi there ~ i sent you a PM


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm looking for someone who wants to live off the grid as much as possible, practice organic methods, learn new things and experiment with ways to help mother earth.

Pets and livestock are welcome as long as you take care of them and keep them fenced in. I raised and showed Silkies for a few years, there are two coops ready to be put to use. A tobacco barn sits up the mountain and my horses have called it home for 12 years. (Right now I'm looking for another home for the mare thats left so nobody will be burdened)

An orchard was planted 10 years ago, but after I left it grew over.

I hand dug a pond, but silt has all but filled it in. I'd like to get some equipment in this fall and put in a proper stream bed and pond system that could be use to raise fish and propagate plants.

With my job I have the cash now to invest in the land, but not the time. Ideally I would like to find someone who is willing to barter an investment of their time while learning for a free place to stay.

Some construction experience would be helpful. I started building a tree house that quickly expanded into a three room cabin. Plans include a 32â greenhouse for winter heating, wood fired sauna, large decks for watching the river below, skylights for ventilation, recycled wood, hardwood floors, solar panels, composting toilet, greywater system, and an on demand water heater. Iâve been building and purchasing things as my time allows so right now there is stacks of materials ready to be put to use.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Forgot to mention:

The land is in a private conservation easement and will always have a caretaker, hence the two houses. 

I have other property and it is set up the same way. I might use this farm as a home base, but I will be away working and traveling more than I will be there.

I'm not sick or looking for anybody who will have to take care of me. Over the years buildings have been broken into, trees cut, rare plants dug up, etc.. It is in the best interest of the conservation for someone to live on site.

Right now I'm single and have no kids. After my death the conservation protects my rights and wishes forever. So for the right person this could be a life time thing if they so desire.


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

i am going to have my husband read this & i will contact you again.... do you have any pictures you can share?


----------



## twogether (Mar 27, 2008)

I sent you a private message as well.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Its easier for me to just answer general questions here. Also my PM account is acting up and will not send out. Think its the connection I'm forced to use right now.

The caretaker would have use of the finished farmhouse. It has two bedrooms, one bath, a small kitchen with electric stove and refrigerator, living room, den with door, and attic could be finished off in an afternoon-its already wired and insulated. House has septic tank, city water, electricity, front porch overlooking river and a very large Beech Tree with swinging chair. I'm told that high speed internet might be available but you would need to double check if its an important item, I had it in town, but that was 4 miles away from the farm.

Caretakers are moving out soon, but I can have it watched for the summer if needed without a problem.

I was very frugal with my electric and it ran $19 a month, I think its running a lot higher now because they leave lights on 24/7 and take long showers and the heat is at 80. Water is $30 for 2 months I THINK, I used the spring water, had to go city water to get loan it can be changed back. Electric and water are the caretakers expense, sorry

Living room is fixed up for a woodstove for heat, but there is not one right now. It was one of the surprising things I did get to keep in the remodel. If you cut wood off the property then your electric bills should stay low. Dead trees may be cut for firewood, but 2 trees have to be planted in their place. ( I cover that cost, you supply the labor) Land is 50/50 forest and pasture right now. Brush and undergrowth can be cleared without a problem. Basically the caretaker and I just have to have a very open line of communication and plan things out a week or month or year if its possible in advance. Its pretty easy since I'm the executor of the easement.

House comes unfurnished.

Neighbors are great I miss them.

I work in the woods with youth around the country so I only get to visit on quick trips. 

My Goals are simple..... fix driveway (construction has left pot holes), finish cabin (long project), improve soil, plant mixed forest in place of pines

Goals that someone might want to take on...get orchard up, fix/finish fences if animals are to be kept, dig pond, plant flowers, put in terraced garden for full sun benefit, repair barns- projects that I would expect someone who wanted to make a place their home to take on, but nothing that I or anyone else would require be done. As I said this is for the protection of the land and animals that live on it, letting someone use it to make a small farm is a bonus to the caretakers. That being said the farm is home to Birds of Prey and anyone who wants to raise fowl will have to keep the animals in a covered pen or live in harmony with the feeding habits of the protected birds.

The barns: If I had my way they would be torn down, the beautiful wood recycled into interior housing materials for the community. If someone decided to raise livestock a better barn could be built. But they would have to want to make a long term commitment.

Cows, pigs, horses and lots of goats have all called the farm home at one time or another. In fact I think the back 300 acres still has a herd of goats loose since a cashmire billy was found back there a few years ago and I'm the only one in the area that ever kept them.

The land is not all flat, tractors do not work but in a small field so I used tillers, its mountain land and its is Beautiful. There is nothing like sitting on the top of a mountain watching the river below and having Red Tail Hawks or Golden Eagles flying at eye level with you 100 feet away.

For someone who wants to make a go at this. I think there is lots of opportunities to bring in extra income and still protect the land. 

As you can see I'm pretty easy going and am not looking for anybody to commit 40+ hours in exchange for free rent. If I can have piece of mind that anything I store at the farm is safe, my time is maximized when I am able to come there (might ask you to pick up a box of nails etc.. if I'm coming in late one night and wanting to work the next morning...Hardware store is 2 hour round trip drive, but I give plenty of notice usually a week or two, its three hours at work too so I don't do it much) and I can get help "holding a board" or two then I'm a happy guy.

Please ask questions, this is a process for everyone and I want it to be clear in everyones mind to avoid problems later.


----------



## Tervetuloa (May 2, 2007)

Wow the place sounds great!

Might I inquire as to why the current caretakers are leaving?


----------



## Babygirl (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello, My name is Faith and my husband and son and I are very interested in your offer. My husband has over 20 years of farming experience. He has been one of the primary caretakers for a prominent WV businessman's property for over 15 years. We are looking to relocate to Va near Bristol. I have recently started my own quilting business, Appalachian Mountain Style. Please email me or im me at [email protected]. We are interested in preserving the heritage of your property and possibly restoring the barns. The orchard would be back in production, as soon as the trees would allow, seeing as I am not familiar with how over run the orchard is and I am sure that they are in need of pruning, etc. 
We are looking to do this long term. Please, give our Christian family an opportunity to live our life's dream. Thank you and May God Bless you in all you do, Faith


----------



## RRT Harlies (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello,

We are very interested in this opportunity. My family includes myself (20), my fiance (18), and my son (fiance's step-son) (6). I know, very non-traditional family and the math is rather painful to look at, but it is what it is.

We are currently located in NW Ohio, stuck in a miserable apartment complex in the middle of town. My heart aches daily to get out of this dump and out away from everyone and everything urban. I have livestock that is scattered at a few different places, few of which are closer than a 15-20 minute drive away. I have never truly been a "country girl," but ever since I joined my local FFA chapter in high school, I've been longing for that type of lifestyle.

Our current situation isn't all that great, besides the location. We struggle, and paying over $500/mo for a disgusting apartment in the city isn't helping one bit. We moved in together last fall, and it's been nothing but stressful ever since - completely killing the wonderful relationship we had before. I am completely unhappy here, and practically count down the days until we can leave. Our lease ends in November, but we can leave earlier if we give them a 60 day notice. We're in no position to purchase a home, and would probably end up signing another 12 month lease this fall if we don't find something better.

A new start for us would be incredible. It would help our relationship immensely, and it is a perfect opportunity for the RIGHT place to raise my son. 

A bit more about us.. Having grown up in an urban setting, and only having been "introduced" to farming in high school, I don't have an awful lot of practical experience. However, I am always open to new ideas and quite readily learn anything that I need to in order to get a job done, and get it done right. I am very interested in the homesteading lifestyle, though I haven't had much of an opportunity to give it a try. I have always considered myself handy, and have a "bit" of training in construction and such. I more or less know what to do, or at least can figure it out, when it comes to that sort of stuff. I, again, don't have much experience in conservation practices, but have a very strong interest in the area and would love to get into that sort of work. I have a very strong love for animals, and would really like to raise enough livestock to provide for my family, with some to sell to pay for it all as well.

My fiance grew up in a somewhat rural family. After the death of his father when he was young, his mother relocated the family a few times until they ended up in a sub-division near Orlando, FL, from which I rescued him.  He has some experience with livestock, at least from when he was young, and also shares my views in that area. While in high school, he took a lot of courses relating to construction and is very skilled in that area. Or so he says. 

Neither of us are religious, we prefer to not follow any set organized religious views, but rather live life as morally as we can. We don't smoke, don't drink, don't party or anything of the sort, and prefer to just spend time together with our animals and in the outdoors. We don't entirely want to be away from technology and civilization (though I wouldn't mind it!), but we don't want to be bogged down completely with that sort of stuff. 

We do have a lot of animals under our care now. A couple dogs (more if we had the space), a cat, a herd of meat/show rabbits, a couple market goats (being raised as my FFA project for my fair), and some small furries and exotics. Ideally, I would like to get maybe a couple hogs to raise, and a small herd of cattle after we're settled and have the funds for it. I have a strong interest in preserving rare and heritage breeds, and that would be most likely what I would be working with in the future. A life without my animals is entirely unthinkable - it didn't take long to fill this tiny apartment with critters to keep me happy and keep my mind off of the day to day blahs.

Well.. I guess that's enough about me and mine. Now that the whole forum knows my life story.  If you have any questions or would like to know anything else, my email is rrt.harlies @ gmail.com (no spaces). Thank you!


----------



## roycoates (Apr 25, 2008)

45 year old retired cop, currently studying Gods word at Bible college(training for my ministry. Married father of 5. 4 have flown the coup. Youngest is special needs and loves to be outdoors in the dirt etc. Own a small landscaping co in Michigan. Have been around farms, gardens and animals all my life. Worked construction for a few years after getting out of the Marine Corps. I can drive a nail and saw a board and much more. I have a calling to be back on the land and would consider coming to meet you and the farm. If you still need somebody, we are your team. All those that replied before me should get first attention. I am not desperate or in a big hurry. I currently own a 2000 square foot home in Lake Orion Mi. I am ready to pull the plug on the grid. Internet, Phone and a mail box would be high on my extra special item list. God Bless keep us posted no mater what the outcome.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Tervetuloa said:


> Wow the place sounds great!
> 
> Might I inquire as to why the current caretakers are leaving?



They decided to make some extra money by selling my vehicles and equipment from the farm.


----------



## AJ Williams (Jun 29, 2007)

Natural Beauty Farm said:


> They decided to make some extra money by selling my vehicles and equipment from the farm.



When wonderful people like you try to help someone with a dream it always hurts to see you get the shaft. Your next caretakers will exceed all your wishes and make you happy!


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Bumping this up because I'm really curious if a good match was found for you.


----------



## momof3boys3cats (Apr 23, 2008)

Do you have an email address to talk more privately about this position you are looking to fill? I would like to discuss this more but do not wish to place all my questions etc. online here. If you do not want to give out your email mine is [email protected]. I hope to hear from you soon and I could tell you a little more about my family and etc. Thanks


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Thank You for all your replies. Last weekend Sunny and Joseph moved in. Yippeeee I don't know who is more excited.


----------

